# Accountant considering a move to Dubai



## jambo79 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi All

I was hoping to get some information on the possibility of a move to Dubai...

How is the current market in Dubai? Are there many accounting roles out there at the moment?

I am an accountant with 6yrs post qualificaton experience, 3yrs in practice with one of the Big 4 where i was promoted to manager and then another 3yrs as a Snr Accountant.

I have only started to consider a move to Dubai and thought this forum may be a useful place to start...

I have had quite a bit of experience within investment accounting... i think there are there a lot of hedge fund and private equity funds out in Dubai? also a lot of large companies?

I think if i could find the right role, that a move to Dubai would be a great experience, but i have to ensure that i making a good career move and not just moving for the sunshine!!!

I havent got a clue about salaries out there, but i would realy like to come out, get good work experiene and do well, while save a good bit as well..

Hope you can all help...

Off to read load of the forum's post now to find out info!!!

Thanks in advance!!

Jambo


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

jambo79 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was hoping to get some information on the possibility of a move to Dubai...
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I dont have answers to most of your questions. But Bahrain too has a number of private equity and other financial firms


----------



## Nilesh (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Jambo, 

Even I am looking for answers of same questions here...Its hard to find out abt fund management industry in UAE.. i guess it's not as big as in Australia or UK.. 

I have done some research on salary that an accountant can expect in UAE... With your experience, you can expect somewhere around AED 30k+ pm. Robert half has a very good salary survey published on their website.. worth having a look..

I am a Financial Accountant in one of the custodians in sydney planning to move to dubai.. lemme know in case you find out smt relevant to investment accounting, that can help..

cheers


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

I was hoping to get some information on the possibility of a move to Dubai...

How is the current market in Dubai? Are there many accounting roles out there at the moment?

Accountant role will end with the end of the company but unfortunately many vacancies are not available right now in the market.



I am an accountant with 6yrs post qualificaton experience, 3yrs in practice with one of the Big 4 where i was promoted to manager and then another 3yrs as a Snr Accountant.


You have good experience the market is open for Chartered Accountant, CMA, ACCA, CFA , CPA etc etc..


I have only started to consider a move to Dubai and thought this forum may be a useful place to start...

I have had quite a bit of experience within investment accounting... i think there are there a lot of hedge fund and private equity funds out in Dubai? also a lot of large companies?

Yes lot of large companies are operating in the region like Prudential, Finance House etc etc..


I think if i could find the right role, that a move to Dubai would be a great experience, but i have to ensure that i making a good career move and not just moving for the sunshine!!!

Right now when economy is shrinking , people are dis-investing and trend is to liquidate funds , the role of investment accountant is not very bright ... although you may find some postings but usually it filled by local residents.


I havent got a clue about salaries out there, but i would realy like to come out, get good work experiene and do well, while save a good bit as well..

As an experienced guy you may get 30K + but again it depends ....on ur qualification also. 



I advice you to explore general accounting or financial accounting positions also donot restrict yourself in investing accounting.. in current situation when large banks terminate many of the employees , business is no where for investment houses ... its not a good idea to join investment companies at this moment. As numerous local experience personnel are available in the market with lower salaries.



Best of Luck!


Hope you can all help...

Off to read load of the forum's post now to find out info!!!

Thanks in advance!!

Jambo[/QUOTE]


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

jambo79 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was hoping to get some information on the possibility of a move to Dubai...
> 
> ...


The best recommendation would be to speak to some of the recruitment agencies based in Dubai who specialise in Finance and Accounting roles. 

I'm in the Finance world as well and I've noticed things are maybe picking up a little at the moment, not in Investment Accounting mind you but more in FMCG and the wider business world.

I'd say keep an open mind, don't restrict yourself to just Dubai and see what is out there.


----------

